# American golf card?



## GOLFER1994 (May 11, 2010)

Hi,
i am looking for a little help....
A few months back i bought a new putter from AG! When i bought it i was asked to sign up for a members card... so i did! question is what is the card for? is it just for certain special offers or does it work on a points spending system... thanks


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (May 11, 2010)

All the card does from my experience is give them a spending history for you and gets you onto their mailing list. No huge added benefit apart from lost receipt details on their system


----------



## colint (May 11, 2010)

I've got one and it's a bit pointless really, well for the customer anyway. It's just a way of them tracking what you buy so they can send you relevant marketing stuff. No different from the like of Tesco clubcard etc etc for the fact you get bugger all from American Golf in return


----------



## CliveW (May 11, 2010)

I found mine great for scraping the frost off the car windscreen during the winter.


----------



## Losttheplot (May 11, 2010)

To be fair, everytime I go into AG I ask for discount so when they swipe the card they can see I have spent a bit in the shop and hey presto... 10% off.... Happy days.


----------



## Spinn77 (May 11, 2010)

Think you go into a prize draw each month providing you've used it.  And you get 3 months free insurance at the beginning (need to sign up to it online though as well).  Otherwise its like everyone else has said.


----------



## iGolf (May 11, 2010)

I've got one and theyre pointless.


----------



## Yerman (May 11, 2010)

I've got one -really good for sweet F A


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2010)

The only good thing is that AG have member only deals (I got 20% some decent Adidas shirts). Other than that its just a marketing tool


----------



## benjrussell21 (May 11, 2010)

I have an AG card ,and they are not pointless..
They store all the details of goods you have purchased from the store,and they act as your reciept,I purchased some shoes from the Chester branch,lost my original paper reciept,and on producing my card the shoes were exchanged ,no questions asked..


----------

